# Kona Cowan FS



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

My bank account is waiting for an order form:


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow, that's HOT!
Intended purpose? Please tell me it's 4X racing...


----------



## futonrvltnst (Jan 26, 2004)

Any idea on availability or rear wheel travel?

I think this would be the perfect compliment for my Unit.


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

That's for Dirt Jumping. We have the Howler for 4x.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## futonrvltnst (Jan 26, 2004)

Joe,

What will be the difference between the two?


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

futonrvltnst said:


> Joe,
> 
> What will be the difference between the two?


The Cowan pivots around the bottom bracket a-la the A to keep the chain tension as the bike moves through the travel.

The Howler is going to have a coil shock as well. There's photos out there somewhere, i'm sure.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*So what make this a mountainbike MR. Kowen ??*



Joe - Kona said:


> That's for Dirt Jumping. We have the Howler for 4x.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe.


Ok 
Had to ask , Mr Kowen 
What makes this a mountain bike ? 
It's a full sup single speed , that you run a gyro and pegs on ?? WTF
Sounds like a BMX DJ bike in sheeps clothing .

How is this more of a mountainbike that a 24" hardtail with 9 gears ,chainguide and duel disk ! 
The only reason I ask is lately you have been coming off in the mags as the self appointed authority of what a mountain bike should be these days !

BTW , what give's you the right to define what a mountain bike is anyway .... who do you think you are Gary Fisher ?


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok
> Had to ask , Mr Kowen
> What makes this a mountain bike ?
> It's a full sup single speed , that you run a gyro and pegs on ?? WTF
> ...


Cowan isn't Gary Fisher (thankfully) he's just another bike geek like the rest of us, that really likes to ride bikes, and has been able to make a craeer out of it. BMX bikes have 20" wheels, this has 26". This also has no pegs, though that's a pretty cool idea, and something i'd like to look into.
Sorry for the confusion, i didn't want anyone to think we were making a dual suspenion 20" bike, though that does sound interesting...

Joe.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Cowan isn't Gary Fisher (thankfully) he's just another bike geek like the rest of us, that really likes to ride bikes, and has been able to make a craeer out of it. BMX bikes have 20" wheels, this has 26". This also has no pegs, though that's a pretty cool idea, and something i'd like to look into.
> Sorry for the confusion, i didn't want anyone to think we were making a dual suspenion 20" bike, though that does sound interesting...
> 
> Joe.


Nice way of beating around the bush .....

John Cowen made a public statement in Decline magazine stating that bikes with 24" wheels aren't mountain bikes ! and the people who ride them are doing it to make things easier . This is like the pot calling the kettle black !

John Cowen ride's a 26" wheeled full sup bike with a gyro and yes PEGS! YES .... I have a pic of JC running pegs on his older bear frame .
To me this seems like he has taken a BMX bike and converted it to be easier to jump ( IE: suspension = landing gear ) Then why use a gyro or even bother to put gyro tabs on a " TRUE " MTB frame ? seems like your trying to make it a bmx bike ??

For such a public figure as John Cowen with ties to major sponsors in this industry
to come out a make such a asinine statement like that about wheel size seems like he is trying to hide HIS own insecurities of what he is riding ? 
My question why does he feel the need to oppress every kid who likes to jump or ride street on a 24" wheels bike ?

If my whip is rolling on 24's why do I have to sit at the back of the bus ?
When JC is doing everything he can to make his bike a BMX , telling everyone "OH it's a real mountain bike "


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> That's for Dirt Jumping. We have the Howler for 4x.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe.


Joe,

Curiously, what ever happened to the A? I could have used one this weekend after my solo 24 on my SS (race report, if anyone is curious).


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't want to start some p.ss.ng match here, as you obviosuly have some very strong opnions. About Mr. John Cowan. 
I personally like 24" wheels, my buddy uses them to ride street, though i've never heard him call it a whip... and i have a 24" cruiser bmx.
And ride the back of the bus? Please don't try and relate this into some sort of Rosa Parks analogy, i hardly think it's fitting.

Joe.


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

1speed_Mike said:


> Joe,
> 
> Curiously, what ever happened to the A? I could have used one this weekend after my solo 24 on my SS (race report, if anyone is curious).


We're still making the A. It will be out around the same time as the other frames, and will have the same suspension design as what is on the Cowan FS pictured above.
Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

*A is in the Framshop*



Joe - Kona said:


> We're still making the A. It will be out around the same time as the other frames, and will have the same suspension design as what is on the Cowan FS pictured above.
> Cheers,
> Joe.


The A's just not available (AFAIK) pre-built. You can find it in the frame shop about 2/3 of the way down:
https://www.konaworld.com/shopping_cart/FrontEnd/Products/category_listing.aspx?categoryid=202
The frame is a cool $599.99USD.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks. Slick. Anyone tried one?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*John Cowen your sponsored rider stared the p*ssing match*



Joe - Kona said:


> I don't want to start some p.ss.ng match here, as you obviosuly have some very strong opnions. About Mr. John Cowan.
> I personally like 24" wheels, my buddy uses them to ride street, though i've never heard him call it a whip... and i have a 24" cruiser bmx.
> And ride the back of the bus? Please don't try and relate this into some sort of Rosa Parks analogy, i hardly think it's fitting.
> 
> Joe.


Joe
Personally you should not take the brunt of this argument , but John Cowen did make a uneducated and asinine statement in a public magazine that has started quite a stir within the industry . Honestly this is the first time you have herd off this ?
Persoanlly his comment spoke directly to me as a manufacture of 24" wheels bikes and a few other pro's who ride 24"

The Rosa Parks comment was directed to the fact the Mr. Cowen has also said 24" wheels bikes should not be allowed to enter MTB jumping contest .

To my knowledge Chris Donahue has been the most vocal about this up until this point .

The best outcome for this situation would be for John Cowen to wright a retraction / apology letter to Scott Hart at Decline magazine .

Or be prepared to be heckled via bull horn at every jumping contest he enters until the end of time .

BTW I am not the only rider who feels this way , there are about 4 threads on Hcor.net right know bashing John Cowen and his stand on wheel size .

The Nigel Quarrels interview in Revolution Freeride pretty much sums it up .

Now I need to go back to building 24" mountain bike frames in my shop .


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

I saw the article, didn't think too much of it. I don't know if 24" wheels belong more with BMX or Mountain bikes, really. Are there not enough of them to have their own class?

Is there a big advantage to having a 24" wheel? I don't know, if you make 24" bikes, you tell me. There must be if you feel this strongly about it, so maybe thy shouldn't be in the same competition. I don't know, i'm just throwing ideas out there. I'm not much of a dirt jumper.
If you want him to write a retraction, write a letter to the editor, and i will tell Cowan the next time i see him. (in about 2 weeks)

Joe.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*demo*



1speed_Mike said:


> Thanks. Slick. Anyone tried one?


I rode one years ago (3) at Interbike. I loved the feel but it's kinda bob-y out of the saddle. Maybe the new SPV shox can help remedy that? Joe? This frame comes up from time to time on this forum but there's never really a big response, for some reason.

good to see ya back 'round here Mike, nice race report - congrats on the lappage!

Jeff


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Cloxxki said:


> Wow, that's HOT!
> Intended purpose? Please tell me it's 4X racing...


You can't race 4X on an SS


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Grrr...*

Man, y'all said you weren't going to make one of those for production! 

Yeah, Cowans had Deemax wheels with Pegs and a gyro. I don't see why you couldn't make a replica of his rig.

That's just sick. Thanks Joe!

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Joe
> Personally you should not take the brunt of this argument , but John Cowen did make a uneducated and asinine statement in a public magazine that has started quite a stir within the industry . Honestly this is the first time you have herd off this ?
> Persoanlly his comment spoke directly to me as a manufacture of 24" wheels bikes and a few other pro's who ride 24"
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right?

Sure, Cowan's remark seems kind of stupid - it reminds me of Fuzzy (?) or someone else whining about Straight riding his MTB in a BMX jumping contest a year or two ago, but you act like Cowan walked up and punched your mom or something. Harassing people with bullhorns? Decaf is your friend.

I've ridden 24s before and think they're great for certain types of riding, but wouldn't dream of flaming some random stranger on a public forum because a 3rd party said something that rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## jace (Sep 5, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> You can't race 4X on an SS


ahahahahha. ahem.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

jace said:


> ahahahahha. ahem.


I could be smoking crack, but I could swear I both heard and read this recently


----------



## jace (Sep 5, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> I could be smoking crack, but I could swear I both heard and read this recently


Actually, it's quite possible you're right from a regulations standpoint, I'm not up on the current rules for 4x and there may very well be a minimum number of operable gears requirement. I read your statement as saying "no could effectively race with only one gear."


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

jace said:


> Actually, it's quite possible you're right from a regulations standpoint, I'm not up on the current rules for 4x and there may very well be a minimum number of operable gears requirement. I read your statement as saying "no could effectively race with only one gear."


 It's all clear now  - I don't think that the regulations do allow you to race 4X on an SS - I remember thinking it was odd, but figured it was maybe put into place just to keep 4X from looking too much like BMX (or to keep the BMX guys from beating us at our own game)


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Cowan...*

Now you just need to show us how Cowan was able to get pegs on Mavic Deemax wheels. LOL.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Um...*

Evil4bc-

Is this the quote from Cowan's editorial in March/April 2005 Decline that you are referring to?

"we propose that in order for a bike to be competition approved, it must utilize at least one of the following three items: 1. Front Brake, 2. 26-inch wheels, 3. Rear Derailleur"

Since he said "at least one of the following three..." he is obviously not suggesting ruling out 24" bikes for mountain bike jump competitions.

Perhaps you are referring to some other Decline article that I am not familiar with?

JMH

So you see,


Evil4bc said:


> Nice way of beating around the bush .....
> 
> John Cowen made a public statement in Decline magazine stating that bikes with 24" wheels aren't mountain bikes ! and the people who ride them are doing it to make things easier . This is like the pot calling the kettle black !
> 
> ...


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

spuddy said:


> My bank account is waiting for an order form:


Someone should tell Kona that bikes with a pivot arround the BB don't work. Probably why you don't see many Lenz Sports or Rotecs these days.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok
> Had to ask , Mr Kowen
> What makes this a mountain bike ?
> It's a full sup single speed , that you run a gyro and pegs on ?? WTF
> ...


Who is "Mr. Kowen"?
Do you use "duel disks" in fights? Are they like throwing stars?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Thylacine said:


> Someone should tell Kona that bikes with a pivot arround the BB don't work. Probably why you don't see many Lenz Sports or Rotecs these days.


  Are you serious?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

1speed_Mike said:


> Joe,
> 
> Curiously, what ever happened to the A? I could have used one this weekend after my solo 24 on my SS (race report, if anyone is curious).


You would have ridden the competition? 

Know a guy that rides an A. Likes it a lot. He will be starting the 'Puff on it this Sunday.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Godzilla said:


> It's all clear now  - I don't think that the regulations do allow you to race 4X on an SS - I remember thinking it was odd, but figured it was maybe put into place just to keep 4X from looking too much like BMX (or to keep the BMX guys from beating us at our own game)


When the mtb dual slalom was started they required the bikes to have working rear derailleurs/gears to shutout the use of BMX cruisers.

IMO 4X is little more than downhill BMX with bigger jumps no matter what bikes they use.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I helped to hand-big our own 4X track from our huge local former waste dump. Indeed lijk a BMX track going down, but the high-speed berms do favor 26" wheels. Even the BMX crowd bring 26" bikes, at least most of them. They call them their "mountain bikes", we call it 4X race bikes.
My own bike is an overbuilt (not just for me, for everyone) Banshee Morphine I never put gears on. Even overgeared, and being a total rookie with zero BMX experience, I did fine. 
I was unaware of such 4X rules. So a 26" brakeless fixie is cool?

The speeds reached between jumps and to be held through berms IMO favor larger wheels. I'd love to try a properly designed 29" bike for the job. It might handle the short-radius ramps a bit funny, but could otherwise be fine. 

I visited the Willingen Non-Worldcup 4X a few weekends ago (read all about the fiasco), all participants seem to have 26" bikes, most front suspension, and only a few rear. Most had gears though, road cassettes they hardly ever actually shifted.

I hit the present (small jumps) BMX track with my 29" bike, and I didn't feel slower than the year before on the Morphine.


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

shiggy said:


> You would have ridden the competition?
> 
> Know a guy that rides an A. Likes it a lot. He will be starting the 'Puff on it this Sunday.


Unfortunately, the person you're referring to will not be starting on the A after all. He stripped out the bolt on his newfangled XT cranks, and will now be riding the Puff on his Unit.

I wouldn't want to be the one to tell him that his bike doesn't work, though...

Cheers, and have fun at that torture event you call a race, Shiggy!
Joe.


----------



## GFWD (May 10, 2005)

You should probably contact Cove Bikes and tell them their bikes don't work then. But be careful because you are going to make all the G-spot riders on the shore angry when they find out they have purchased bikes that don't work.



Thylacine said:


> Someone should tell Kona that bikes with a pivot arround the BB don't work. Probably why you don't see many Lenz Sports or Rotecs these days.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

John Cowan...

Why put prongs on a full suspension, which you don't need for dirt jumping, unless you just want to look cool. He couldn't even double peg the quarter in the boneyard at whistler.

Way to go Brad.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

my credit card is pretty much jumping out of my wallet in anticipation of this purchase, BUT i gotta know:

1. is it rohloff speedhub compatible without using a tensioner or the torque bar? (yeah, i ride gears sometimes too. suck it.)
2. how much travel?
3. what size fork? (i am guessing anything from 100 to 150)
4. frame geometry? (hopefully not something totally lame like only 13" seat tubes)
5. how much dollas?


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> Now you just need to show us how Cowan was able to get pegs on Mavic Deemax wheels. LOL.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KavuRider


hey kavurider,

have you got a readable version of that image you attached. I would be interested in reading that if you have! thanks.


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

chuffer said:


> my credit card is pretty much jumping out of my wallet in anticipation of this purchase, BUT i gotta know:
> 
> 1. is it rohloff speedhub compatible without using a tensioner or the torque bar? (yeah, i ride gears sometimes too. suck it.)
> 2. how much travel?
> ...


Answers to your questions:
1. Yes.
2. 4 inches
3. That's about right, though i think 150 would ride like crap, even if it would work.
4. details forthcoming.
5. details forthcoming.

Expect answers for 4 and 5 in August, possibly sooner.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Answers to your questions:
> 1. Yes.
> 2. 4 inches
> 3. That's about right, though i think 150 would ride like crap, even if it would work.
> ...


thanks joe.

with respect to numbers 4 and 5 we (mtbr) will be the first to know, right?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Yeah man...*

Follow the link

Cheers!

KavuRider


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> John Cowan...
> 
> Why put prongs on a full suspension, which you don't need for dirt jumping, unless you just want to look cool. He couldn't even double peg the quarter in the boneyard at whistler.
> 
> Way to go Brad.


I agree. Cowan is played. He didn't even build those DJ's in his backyard and can be schooled by any of the new players in the DJ scene.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Answers to your questions:
> 1. Yes.
> 2. 4 inches
> 3. That's about right, though i think 150 would ride like crap, even if it would work.
> ...


Hey Joe! It's August where are those answers?!?!

thanks!


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

chuffer said:


> Hey Joe! It's August where are those answers?!?!
> 
> thanks!


Hey Chuffer,
Check back on the 15th. 
Sorry!
Joe.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

GFWD said:


> You should probably contact Cove Bikes and tell them their bikes don't work then. But be careful because you are going to make all the G-spot riders on the shore angry when they find out they have purchased bikes that don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore him... Mr. Thylacine has a habit of spewing uneducated and ignorant crap from his keyboard... probably why you don't see many of his bikes these days... or ever.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

aosty said:


> Ignore him... Mr. Thylacine...probably why you don't see many of his bikes these days... or ever.


So you're saying the Thylacine is extinct?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Ha!! Not extinct.....just hiding in the bushes ready to rip your legs off!!


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Hey Chuffer,
> Check back on the 15th.
> Sorry!
> Joe.


sigh. back to staring at the picture on www.kona.dk


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Hey Chuffer,
> Check back on the 15th.
> Sorry!
> Joe.


ahem....checking calendar....tapping watch.....ahem.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

holy crap, for a second there, i thought i was on HCOR.


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

chuffer said:


> ahem....checking calendar....tapping watch.....ahem.


Patience, it's a virtue.

I will let you know everything AS SOON AS I GET THE INFORMATION. It may be later today, it may be later in the week. The way some things go, it may even be next week. I'm not witholding information just to annoy you, you know.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

chuffer said:


> ahem....checking calendar....tapping watch.....ahem.


it's the bike industry, add 2 weeks on to whatever you were told. if you're waiting on a bike, add 6 weeks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Joe - Kona said:


> Unfortunately, the person you're referring to will not be starting on the A after all. He stripped out the bolt on his newfangled XT cranks, and will now be riding the Puff on his Unit.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be the one to tell him that his bike doesn't work, though...
> 
> ...


Actually I was thinking of another rider (non-Kona staff).


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

the Inbred said:


> it's the bike industry, add 2 weeks on to whatever you were told. if you're waiting on a bike, add 6 weeks.


bwahaa... i work for the government.... in europe! i know all about over-extended deadlines. i've had people get back to me YEARS later on a 'burning' question.... KONA is doing OK.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe - Kona said:


> Patience, it's a virtue.
> 
> I will let you know everything AS SOON AS I GET THE INFORMATION. It may be later today, it may be later in the week. The way some things go, it may even be next week. I'm not witholding information just to annoy you, you know.
> 
> ...


it's a conspiracy i tell ya....


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

*the time is soon*



the Inbred said:


> it's the bike industry, add 2 weeks on to whatever you were told. if you're waiting on a bike, add 6 weeks.


konaworld.com is offline now, tuesday afternoon. could be in update process right now? lets hope so.


----------

